# HS724 oil change quesation



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Has anyone ever changed oil and not had a drop on the floor?


This year I used a form-a-funnel and still had some spill. The little chute on the oil drain backs up. The flow overwhelms it.


I love that filler neck that takes 10 minutes to get 1/2 quart in too.


Glad it is only once a year. I have not changed the 928 yet. I wonder how that will be.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Have you tried adding a drainzit? It attaches permanently and is a longer hose. 

https://www.amazon.com/Drainzit-HON1010-Changing-Honda-GX110/dp/B000PDOEGI/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?keywords=drainzit+for+honda+gx190&qid=1


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

:iagree: +1 what @Miles said. Never spill a drop.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks!!! I just ordered two of them.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Agree too on the Drainzit.

Regarding the refilling with oil - I've given up using funnels on my 724 - too slow and too much mess. 

Like I do to refill my car's differential oil, I now use a syringe. I fill a (clean!!) glass jar with the required amount of oil and then draw it up into the syringe then gently gently squirt the fresh oil into the filler neck. Takes half the time that a funnel does and no mess. 

You can of course install a small piece of tubing to the nozzle of the syringe to get the oil in even further but I don't. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C71C1LH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I bought one of these Vac fluid extractors for doing oil in my small engines, mine is a 2.1 gal, I’ll never remove a drain plug again on a genset, blower or my pit bike. Yes I pulled the plug after once just to see if I was getting all the old oil out, and worked great on two blowers and my Yamaha generator so far. 

https://www.amazon.ca/OEMTOOLS-24937-Pneumatic-Manual-Extractor/dp/B07N7YV5GN/ref=asc_df_B07N7YV5GN/?tag=googlemobshop-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=337070663994&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12257915026465009376&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001241&hvtargid=pla-646963245741&psc=1


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I will order that syringe. I could be useful for taking a bit out if overfilled as well. 150cc is almost exactly 5oz. I can measure the oil that way.


I used to have an oil pump I used to change oil on my boat engines. Sold it with the boat.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dranzit

quick and simple


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

allens209 said:


> I will order that syringe. I could be useful for taking a bit out if overfilled as well. 150cc is almost exactly 5oz. I can measure the oil that way.
> 
> 
> I used to have an oil pump I used to change oil on my boat engines. Sold it with the boat.


What I do is four fills of the syringe to 140ml = 560ml which is just about 0.6 quarts, the recommended capacity (HSS724AWD). Note - using the Drainzit increases capacity very slightly.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I installed the DrainZit on the 724 today. I tilted it up to about 45 degrees and had my wife hold it there so there was no spill. I tie wrapped it to the handle. Next oil change will be clean. 



I'd going to wait until my BIL is here to do the 928 as it will be a lot heavier.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> What I do is four fills of the syringe to 140ml = 560ml which is just about 0.6 quarts, the recommended capacity (HSS724AWD). Note - using the Drainzit increases capacity very slightly.



The capacity shown in my manual for the 724 blower says 1.16 qts. But I start filling and checking slowly and I have found .6 qts is the actual number to fill to the full mark. Where did you find the recommended capacity?


My 928 manual says 1.2 qts. I have not yet changed the oil on that one since I only put about 2 hours on it last year when I got it new late in the season. I found the GX270 manual on line and it says capacity is 1.16 qts. I doubt that is correct unless there is another .6 qts that does not drain out. Hard to imagine.


We broke a Halloween record of 0.1 inches of snow today with 4". I still have leaves on the trees and in my drive. Grrrr.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

allens209 said:


> The capacity shown in my manual for the 724 blower says 1.16 qts.


Per the GX200 manual, the capacity is 0.63 US qt (*0.6 L*). The online HSS724 manual also says this (Page 15): http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31V45A082.pdf
The HSS724 Owners Manual was actually recalled for "printing errors": https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates


allens209 said:


> My 928 manual says 1.2 qts.


Per the GX270 manual, the capacity is 1.16 US qt (*1.1 L*).


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

allens209 said:


> The capacity shown in my manual for the 724 blower says 1.16 qts. But I start filling and checking slowly and I have found .6 qts is the actual number to fill to the full mark. Where did you find the recommended capacity?
> 
> 
> My 928 manual says 1.2 qts. I have not yet changed the oil on that one since I only put about 2 hours on it last year when I got it new late in the season. I found the GX270 manual on line and it says capacity is 1.16 qts. I doubt that is correct unless there is another .6 qts that does not drain out. Hard to imagine.
> ...


I have a shop manual for mine, that's where I get my specs from. I'd highly recommend getting one if you don't have one 

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/power-equipment

No snow here, Northern Virginia. 76F and under a Tornado warning at the moment. Happy Halloween!


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I’d love to pick up a shop manual for my machine, but shipping is more than the manual, tough bullet to bite.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

71Dragtruck said:


> I’d love to pick up a shop manual for my machine, but shipping is more than the manual, tough bullet to bite.


Wher are you based? I get free shipping based on that link above I gave to allens


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I looked at my manual again and noticed it covers 3 different models. I looked at the wrong one. I'm just stupid sometimes. It says .63 qts for the 724.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Wher are you based? I get free shipping based on that link above I gave to allens


Canada, they want $49.95 USD for my manual and $42 USD to ship to me, going to see if I can get a buddy of mine to buy one and send it up.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

allens209 said:


> I looked at my manual again and noticed it covers 3 different models. I looked at the wrong one. I'm just stupid sometimes. It says .63 qts for the 724.


hahahah we've all done that one. My speciality is not being able to find my car again in the car park......


----------

